# Cruise control



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

Help!!! I’ve fitted the controls for cruise control on my steering wheel and taken it to a guy to be programmed and coded. Still no joy. 544 now shows on my list on my bimmecode app but it will not work at all. Is there anything he could be doing wrong he’s put the original bmw code back on car now. I really would like it working


----------

